# Dodge Hill - Stockport - Feb 08



## ike (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks to TheNewMendoza for the access details on this one, seems all my research would have lead me nowhere,

This has to be the best place i have been so far, just the sense of history regarding this place is amazing when you think about it, wondering how people spent the time in here with no T.V or Internet, must have been boring...

Took in 3 torches and a head torch, they didn't do much considering they all cost me £10+ each, best torch of the day my bargain Poundland one,

Pics are basically the same as any others, got lost really easily in here, going round in circles for about 30mins, going to check out the Chestergate restored tunnels soon,



 


 


 


 


 
​

Really good explore, great way to spend a day alone with nothing else to do, next on the list Brinksway,

ike,


----------



## havoc (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice work, cool place Dodge Hill, by far the best out of them all.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks good, you've got some good pics there. Lots of stuff looks like its still left in situ.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 5, 2008)

ike said:


> ...just the sense of history regarding this place is amazing when you think about it...



What is the history exactly? I can see it's a shelter, presumably WW2?



ike said:


> ...wondering how people spent the time in here with no T.V or Internet, must have been boring...



Tut, tut...people back then actually talked to each other don't you know! 
They probably played cards a lot too. 
Good pics, ike. Enjoyed the tour.

Cheers


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 5, 2008)

Excellent report & pics matey! 

Amazing to see those bunk beds still there! 

Thanks for sharing.

Lb


----------



## ike (Feb 5, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> What is the history exactly? I can see it's a shelter, presumably WW2?



Yeah, its a WW2 Air Raid shelter for the town locals, one of the few ARP tunnels built for civilians, 

There were 5 in stockport all together, 2 have been lost due to construction of the M60 motorway, 2 are closed to the public and left to rot and there is 1 that has been restored fully and is used for public tours and school visits,

ike,


----------



## havoc (Feb 5, 2008)

ike said:


> Yeah, its a WW2 Air Raid shelter for the town locals, one of the few ARP tunnels built for civilians,
> 
> There were 5 in stockport all together, 2 have been lost due to construction of the M60 motorway, 2 are closed to the public and left to rot and there is 1 that has been restored fully and is used for public tours and school visits,
> 
> ike,




There where 6 in all mate 

Brinksway. Derelict
Dodge Hill. Derelict
Chestergate. Museum (Worth seeing though)
Rock Hole (Portwood) Demolished
Stewart St. Demolished
Heaton Park. Demolished (Rumours its still there but no proof)

We have researched all of them and the only ones left are the first three.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 5, 2008)

Always wonder, if when they built the M60, if they actually demolished the shelters that lay in the path? Or would they just of colapsed part of it? either way, pretty darn sure that there would be no way to get inside now without the aid of JCB


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 5, 2008)

Wishmaster said:


> Always wonder, if when they built the M60, if they actually demolished the shelters that lay in the path? Or would they just of colapsed part of it? either way, pretty darn sure that there would be no way to get inside now without the aid of JCB



My Dad's got a book on the history of Stockport that mentions one shelter dug into the sandstone (can't remember which one) was bricked up sometime after the war. I'll look it up sometime.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 5, 2008)

Richard Davies said:


> My Dad's got a book on the history of Stockport that mentions one shelter dug into the sandstone (can't remember which one) was bricked up sometime after the war. I'll look it up sometime.



I believe most if not all of them was dug into sandstone, I am sure someone like Havoc would be able to confirm that or shed a lil more light on it at least


----------



## Ratters (Feb 5, 2008)

great set of photo's


----------



## ike (Feb 6, 2008)

havoc said:


> There where 6 in all mate



I had only heard of 5 lol, 

Going on one of the Chestergate late night explores soon after having a normal look round,

ike,


----------



## havoc (Feb 6, 2008)

ike said:


> I had only heard of 5 lol,
> 
> Going on one of the Chestergate late night explores soon after having a normal look round,
> 
> ike,



Definatley worth the trip mate you will enjoy it, you can take pics too  no messing about light painting either.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 10, 2008)

And don't forget the shelter in the market hall, too. That makes seven. We need to look into that one, literally.

TnM


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 20, 2008)

Never been the Stockport shelters yet, need to have a good mooch sometime.


----------



## ulstertower (May 10, 2008)

*Dodge Hill*

Hey Guys, I need some help finding Dodge Hill Air Raid Shelter. 

I am looking for that entrance the one that you have to squeeze through. 

I really do want to explore it.... in return for you help i give you some of my own 
images of the underground in the stockport area....


----------



## dodge (May 14, 2008)

ulstertower said:


> Hey Guys, I need some help finding Dodge Hill Air Raid Shelter.
> 
> I am looking for that entrance the one that you have to squeeze through.
> 
> ...




Looks like the infamous river mersey caves not far from brinksway that


----------



## Gibbo (May 15, 2008)

Yep, the tramp's riverside apartment!


----------



## King Al (May 15, 2008)

Cool pics, I like a nateral cave from time to time


----------



## ulstertower (May 15, 2008)

*I've Shot Dodge Hill!! Just need to find Brinksway Now!!*

Here is the pics I shot in the Dodge Hill Air Raid Shelter. Now if any one would kindly help me find the access to Brinksway I would be greatful to them.... but don't worry if you do not want to help me, as i'll just find it my-self, just like I did find the entrance to Dodge Hill


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2008)

ulstertower said:


> Now if any one would kindly help me find the access to Brinksway I would be greatful to them....



Hi Ut,
I think you'll find that no-one can pm you at the mo because new users have to make a certain amount of post requirements before they can use the pm facilities. Take a look at Krela's thread about pm's.
Really excellent photos, btw. Liking those a lot.


----------



## ulstertower (May 15, 2008)

*Thank You!!*

Hey Foxylady

Thank you lots for letting me know about the P.M's as you can see I am new to this site. So I don't know how you guys work? So again thank you very much


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2008)

No probs. Welcome to DP.


----------



## DJhooker (Jun 11, 2008)

Another site I wanna visit, good job!


----------

